
We sell advertising, not search results - hippich
https://www.google.com/about/honestresults/
======
ddavis
> Every ad on Google is clearly marked and set apart from the actual search
> results.

Clearly is a stretch here.

------
m-p-3
Yet they make it less and less obvious which result is organic and which one
is an ad.

